# I've heard people saying they are out...never here



## Saving Tempest (May 14, 2019)

I'm not in this for money...or whatever. I'm in because I can pedal.

When I can't pedal anymore, I won't I suppose but it won't be life, that's for sure. 

So I sympathize when you say you are getting out of 'the hobby'.

But it's not a hobby to me. It's my way to get around. Why get around and be bored?

My two cents before inflation (35-40 PSI).


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2019)

I like bikes.


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2019)

I second all of the above!
Inflation is currently at 145psi in some parts of my world!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 14, 2019)

That explains all the blowouts in this world....


----------



## DonChristie (May 14, 2019)

Lame! They probably collected stamps prior to seeing old bikes on Pickers. As stated, its a lifestyle and dammit, i like bikes!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 14, 2019)

I haven't had cable since maybe 1997. I was a late adoptee of bikes at age eight and have never been without one since, even when I had cars.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Not my primary means of transportation,but love to ride and work on bicycles. It's a stress reliever for me.
Hammerhead


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2019)

I wake up thinking about them, then I think about them all day long, and then I go to bed thinking about them. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## jimbo53 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2019)

The time to get out, is when you’re no longer having any fun.
I don’t know about you guys, but I’m having a blast.


----------



## Oilit (May 14, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> The time to get out, is when you’re no longer having any fun.
> I don’t know about you guys, but I’m having a blast.



And it's probably no longer fun when it becomes all about money. The best way to ruin a good hobby is to turn it into a job!


----------



## piercer_99 (May 14, 2019)

Bikes, I love bikes.  I have been riding bikes since I got off that 3 wheeled tricycle at 5, first bike was a hand me down at 6 and I have always had at least one bike since then, and have been rebuilding them and repairing them since I was 8.

For me, riding is very good for the mind, everything else goes away and I just focus on what is around me.   For old bikes, my favourite thing is the feeling of bringing one back to life and seeing it on the road again, doing what it was destined to do, be ridden and enjoyed.   I really am glad that I got past the chopper phase of the 1970's, I probably still need to finish the penance for the bikes I sacrificed to put some crap together because it was cool.


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2019)

Well, I'm nearly getting out, but I could never totally depart bikes.


----------



## Barto (May 16, 2019)

I like the lines -


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 16, 2019)

Can't remember my first bike..............but I can say for sure I was VERY YOUNG .    I had , and still have way too much fun riding.   ALWAYS have had bikes .   Always have fixed 'em up .  Always and forever they have come with , when I had to move. Always have been very protective of my bikes.   I Can't get away from them , their too ingrained in my DNA .    Heck , Both myself ........AND my son cut our mechanical teeth on Bikes. I can go on and on........but, you get the picture  NO WAY am I out !


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2019)

I said I'd get out of bikes when I made my first million dollars off of them. That was three million dollars ago, and well....I'm still here and still rakin' in the dough.


----------



## Tomato John (May 16, 2019)

Boris said:


> I said I'd get out of bikes when I made my first million dollars off of them. That was three million dollars ago, and well....I'm still here and still rakin' in the dough.



Who knew those reflectors were so lucrative


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Who knew those reflectors were so lucrative




Boris is a well known artisan and that contributed to his success in making millions in the bike hobby.


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 17, 2019)

ridin' old bicycles is the way  of the TAO.....or faster miles per laugh...eh!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 17, 2019)

Boris said:


> I said I'd get out of bikes when I made my first million dollars off of them. That was three million dollars ago, and well....I'm still here and still rakin' in the dough.




Think of what you could do without Moose und Squirrel in the way?


----------



## charnleybob (May 17, 2019)

There is a difference between riding bikes and collecting bikes.
This is a "collecting bikes" website.
The history, the manufacturing, the lore is way more than interesting than just riding a bike.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 17, 2019)

I collect bikes to ride them. I doubt I'll lease any like a car.


----------



## phantom (May 17, 2019)

Sometimes you just loose the interest.......It's that simple.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 17, 2019)

[emoji16]




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2019)

I never understood the purpose of owning a classic bike or car and never taking it out


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> There is a difference between riding bikes and collecting bikes.
> This is a "collecting bikes" website.
> The history, the manufacturing, the lore is way more than interesting than just riding a bike.




Yes!


----------



## phantom (May 17, 2019)

partsguy said:


> I never understood the purpose of owning a classic bike or car and never taking it out



No point in beating yourself up trying to understand it. I bought a new 883 Sportster about five years ago and put 47 miles on it in three years. I just loved having it in the garage to look at. I have guns that haven't been fired in well over five years. I know people that hang guitars on the wall and never play them. Everything doesn't have to be used for people to enjoy them.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 17, 2019)

Years ago my parents were interested in antique clocks, Mom worked at an antique store, Dad (r.i.p.) got them all running. 
I hated going there...over 30 clocks ticking would drive anyone crazy.
After a few months the charm faded and non running clocks are still there.
Some bikes I never ride, a few I ride occasionally a short distance, others I ride because it's reliable but worthless.
Wife and I collect old cars, radios, tools, you name it. Horses are nice to see grazing in pasture.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 17, 2019)

I like old junk. cars, toys, bottles, automobilia, photos, furniture, bicycles and more.... plus I am a cyclist more than an old bike guy.  not planning on getting out of any of these hobbies any time soon.


----------



## fattyre (May 17, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> There is a difference between riding bikes and collecting bikes.
> This is a "collecting bikes" website.
> The history, the manufacturing, the lore is way more than interesting than just riding a bike.




Seems the most popular thread by far is What bike did you ride today?  Nearly 500,00 views?  I'd like to think this place is about everything involving vintage bikes.


----------



## kreika (May 17, 2019)

I just think they look really cool. It’s an added bonus they’ll take you places too. I’ll never be out till I’m down and out.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 17, 2019)

My primary hobbies switch all the time. I usually get fanciated with them for about 3-5 years, and then find something else that interests me just as much that I end up spending some time on.

I have never abandoned a previous hobby I just slow down once I get to a desired point.

When I get to a point in my life where I could no longer ride what I have. I'm sure my interests would shift to something else I could participate in.

Bikes are one hobby that has stuck with me since the 80's, and I have gone though many different phases, (BMX / Moutain Bike / Vintage Bike), and each phase has at somepoint hit a peak level of interest. (As a example I have not rode or purchased a BMX bike since the 80's).

People should pursue whatever topics interest them. I deffinately do not want to be the guy who ends up dying with 50 of them stuck in my basement. Prior to getting involved again with bikes, I was starting to become a vintage fishing equipment hoarder. A few years of random sales got the collection back down to a size I can enjoy.

I am just lately picking up a new hobby in astronomy, it is still in the beginning stages much like this one.


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2019)

I would love to have a prewar, that I can ride and wrench on , and not be a static display.  Right now , its not in the cards. And that is okay. One day .
The collection I have isn't astounding, Mostly Schwinn middle and light weight models from 1955 to 1979 and a 59 J.C. Higgins I'm current working on...to ride. But I enjoy all of them.
There  are different factions of this hobby.... Collector's, Historians, Riders and Mechanics and restorers. Some are all 5, some 4, some 3.....as so on. 
The main thing is to have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 17, 2019)

Me to, I have not yet accoumplished everything I wish to in this bike hobby.

I used to skate board to, but even Tony Hawk is rethinking his interests now. Times change, and this is a great video by the way!





I have a freind who is a profesional rollerblader who is still flying around the country compeating in events. I often wonder how long he will be able to keep it up. (actually a good friends younger brother, but still someone I consider a friend). He is starting to get up there in age like the rest of us.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 17, 2019)

My interest in collector bikes sometimes slows down but riding them never will. And then my interest in collector bikes picks up every now and again. Its a vicious cycle. Get it ?....cycle....


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 17, 2019)

My first pedal machine was a tractor with a cart, red and similar to Grandad' s Farmall and trailer.
First bike was Dad's Elgin, actually Mom's since he sold it to her before he joined Navy WWII. By fate they met again /married in '48. First new bike a 3 speed I bought with paper route money.
What amazed me about bikes since living in the country is I could walk to visit friends, or bike in 1/3rd the time. No fuel, just a little maintenance and they're quiet and reliable. Unlike walking you can rest going downhill. Biking with friends you could explore new places, stop for a soda. Fast enough to go places quickly, slow enough to actually see things, stop to chat with people who were outside. 
Years ago a friend and his wife vacationed in Florida with their travel trailer (we're in Virginia). When they crossed over into Georgia returning he decided to ride his single speed bike he had with them back. Four days later he was home, taking all back roads. He said it was great!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 17, 2019)

Priorities change as we all age towards sure death, so some bail depending on circumstances.    I have enjoyed the rush of the ride for far too many years to give it up now.   It's a lifestyle for me personally.  Besides, all bicycles seem to disarm everyone, even non-enthusiasts and especially if you are riding something you don't see every day.   I don't go out looking to collect, but sometimes fall into some worth keeping.
     Edit: And of course there is just something about riding the older,  hand made machines produced before and just after the great war. They are a window into that time for me.  Love old bicycles.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 17, 2019)

I guess in my hasty response earlier, I forgot to mention that I collect bicycles also. I study the history from the early 1900's, through the end of the major American manufacturers.  I also know a bit about TOC safety bicycles.    If I had the finances, I would have a lot more pristine bicycles, however, I promised myself years ago, that if I don't ride a bicycle at least 5 times a year (any of the bikes that I have in my possession), that I will pass it on to someone who will ride it and treasure it.      

The other thing, is the addictive nature of the hunt, finding that bike in a place, driving hours and hours to get it, well it is a rush.    I don't drink or do drugs, so bikes are my 'high'.    Aside from riding them, finding them and getting that first ride on them, there is just not a good enough description for that feeling.

A lot of my bikes, I would hesitate to let anyone else ride, and of course there are those few that I cringe when someone even gets near it.   I just really enjoy how the faces of some people just light up when they see one of my bikes and make that connection to the past in their mind.


----------



## MarkKBike (May 17, 2019)

Anyone who ever visits my home could ride any of my bikes if I could get them to go out on ride with me, but I also do not have any untouchables. I do like the attention they sometimes get. (its mostly positive, but not always). One time I rode one of the rusty ones, and passed the local high school when the football players were out practicing. One of the young smart asses yelled out, "Hey buddy, it looks like you need a new bike" I just gave a nod, and kept on going. When thinking about the comment, I still laugh about it to this day.

25-30 years ago, the same thought would have crossed my mind.


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 17, 2019)

I got out for about 35 years, sort of. I went motorized for a while, but never forgot where I came from. I dubbed her my “Blackberry Krate” .


----------



## Bikebones (May 17, 2019)

Started riding right before I started grade school.....road and didn't own car for 8 yrs living in Phoenix az, road as courier in Phoenix for a few yrs..been collecting for over 30 yrs I love bikes....will never get out I'm retired age but will never be retired...I have other hobbies but really love bikes..keith..


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 17, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> Started riding right before I started grade school.....road and didn't own car for 8 yrs living in Phoenix az, road as courier in Phoenix for a few yrs..been collecting for over 30 yrs I love bikes....will never get out I'm retired age but will never be retired...I have other hobbies but really love bikes..keith..



 Same here, grew up in Phoenix on bicycles, couldn’t afford a car when I turned 16 so I bought a motorcycle & rode them exclusively until I was 21 & bought a used 1968 Coupe  Deville for my first car in 1986.
You’re 9 years older than me though.


----------



## Bikebones (May 17, 2019)

Cool, I went to Washington high, then Glendale community then Grand Canyon then university of Viet nam....after graduated at cal haward... returned to Phoenix and been collecting bikes and 100 dollar Bill's ever since I love bikes.


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 17, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> Cool, I went to Washington high, then Glendale community then Grand Canyon then university of Viet nam....after graduated at cal haward... returned to Phoenix and been collecting bikes and 100 dollar Bill's ever since I love bikes.



I went to Alhambra, “Grand Canyon College” as it was called then was just down the street. I still live in the area, about 1/2 mile from where I grew up. 
My mom went to Washington High in the 50s.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2019)

A couple west side boys huh? @Bikebones @Mark Johnston 

Been on the east side in Mesa most of my life but now in the hell hole called Gilbert. Westwood High class of 71. Hung around with Danny White catching his practice passes in Jr High and my help really trained him well!  LMAO

I remember seeing a bunch of Sting Rays and BMX bikes for sale in Cordes on Craigslist a while back. Was that you Bikebones?


----------



## Miq (May 18, 2019)

I'm on the E side like GTs58, but in Chandler.  Keep noticing more and more PHX Cabers.  This place should be a vintage bike goldmine with the lack of rain and cold...


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2019)

Someone looking to downsize a 600+ collection.  Check it out!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  https://thecabe.com/forum/members/old-style.69200/   <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Someone looking to downsize a 600+ collection.  Check it out!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  https://thecabe.com/forum/members/old-style.69200/   <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> ...



 holy mackerel


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> I got out for about 35 years, sort of. I went motorized for a while, but never forgot where I came from. I dubbed her my “Blackberry Krate” .  View attachment 999774
> View attachment 999775



Beautiful Panhead. I love the "mousetrap" set up.


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Mark Johnston (May 18, 2019)

Sven said:


> Beautiful Panhead. I love the "mousetrap" set up.



Thanks, I modified the mousetrap with this setup, locks the trans in first gear, and the clutch from being disengaged so someone can’t just roll it away.


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Who knew those reflectors were so lucrative



And that's no shipping to Canada and NO Paypal!! Imagine if he loosened the rules.....!!!


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

I'm 62/born in 57...... Grew up in the 60's/70's on hand me down bikes from my older ( by 5 years) Brother. I drooled over dudes with brand new CCM and Raleigh muscle bikes/fastbacks and put butterfly and banana seats on my 26 inch 3 speed or glider second hand rides. I figure my collecting bug started with rocks and minerals being a "rock hound" as a kid. I was hooked on fishing too. I even fished in the sewers in the basement and on the street. I never did catch that "elusive BROWN TROUT"...lol... but the hook was "set" to be a collector.

My Mom gave me back some of my Dinky/Corgi car toys in the 1980's and that fueled collecting toys ( mainly japan tinplate 50's cars) coupled with a FULL size 1958 Canadian Pontiac Laurentian I bought in 1975, sold in 2004.

Then the 1957  NSU scooter, then vintage boats and motors/advertising. The generic, some cool CCM bicycles were always around, but in about 1982 I bought my first balloon tire bicycle ( still have/just gave to my 21 year old daughter) a Hiawatha gals frame on a trip south to Grand Forks ND.. There has been no looking back. I have been actively collecting since. Bicycles are "art"& transportation and above all a pastime and good therapy in patience ( always short with me...lol.) and the reward of accomplishment after working on them and taking that first ride. The hobby breeds friendships as well. It's something I enjoy and plan to continue until I can't. That finish line is as elusive as that "Brown trout" I never hauled up from the sewer.  Cheers to all, keep riding.


----------



## Miq (May 18, 2019)

@Nashman neat Strat w the bridge humbucker and "mother of toilet seat" pickguard.  Quite a collection of fun stuff you have.  The bullet holed scooter is a scream.  Thanks for sharing all those pics.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 18, 2019)

Dang...when he yelled "Hey buddy, it looks like you need a new bike" you should have said "It WAS a new bike, before you were a gleam in your grandpa's eye".

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 18, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> I'm not in this for money...or whatever. I'm in because I can pedal.
> 
> When I can't pedal anymore, I won't I suppose but it won't be life, that's for sure.
> 
> ...



 I have liked bikes since before i EVEN got my own first bike. When i was around six or seven i the mid 60's, i rode my friends BIG bike and ran rite into a telephone pole. Ran into the house crying with a bloodied nose and it wasn't five minutes later i got back on that steel steed and away again!! So when i turned seven I finally got my first new bike from the Gambles store in Platteville wisconsin, a Hiawatha cadet. I rode the hell outta that bike. THIS is why i like bikes. Enjoy the ride! YOU only live once. Or so they say!!


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 999874



A beautiful knucklehead. You don't see too many of them anymore. I bet half of today's "Harley " crowd doesn't even know what a Knucklehead is.
The front disc brake probably helps slow the beast down and stop better than the original drum.


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> Thanks, I modified the mousetrap with this setup, locks the trans in first gear, and the clutch from being disengaged so someone can’t just roll it away.View attachment 999898



Nice! Good idea.


----------



## Bikebones (May 18, 2019)

I was the guy who had the bmx stuff. In cordes junction...sold most of it..sold 50 bikes between 2013 and 2018..had too many, but starting buying again this year...have found some cool stuff....the guy with 600 is in north dakota....he said he would like to thin the herd by 50 to 100....don't want to go to north dakota....now...he has alot of road bikes...anyone want to go up there in the near future lmk..keith.


----------



## RustySprockets (May 18, 2019)

Just when I thought I was out...


----------



## dnc1 (May 18, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I'm 62/born in 57...... Grew up in the 60's/70's on hand me down bikes from my older ( by 5 years) Brother. I drooled over dudes with brand new CCM and Raleigh muscle bikes/fastbacks and put butterfly and banana seats on my 26 inch 3 speed or glider second hand rides. I figure my collecting bug started with rocks and minerals being a "rock hound" as a kid. I was hooked on fishing too. I even fished in the sewers in the basement and on the street. I never did catch that "elusive BROWN TROUT"...lol... but the hook was "set" to be a collector.
> 
> My Mom gave me back some of my Dinky/Corgi car toys in the 1980's and that fueled collecting toys ( mainly japan tinplate 50's cars) coupled with a FULL size 1958 Canadian Pontiac Laurentian I bought in 1975, sold in 2004.
> 
> ...



Nice 'Prima'! I had a '57 once upon a time.
Remember those lovely wide saddles, all pimply, like an old table tennis bat.

I fall into the category of being a cyclist primarily who has a lot of machines that are regularly used, both for transportation and just the sheer pleasure of experiencing them as they were intended to be used.Their particular quirks and foibles can vary considerably from machine to machine. I love the variations on a pretty basic theme.
I love the simplicity of the machine, that as a teenager in rural England, gave me so much freedom.
I love fantastic collections, but if a machine is never ridden, is it still a bicycle?
Ooops, it appears that too much contact with les vélos de France has reactivated the existentialist angst of those teenage times!
Lol.


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2019)

Boris said:


> I said I'd get out of bikes when I made my first million dollars off of them. That was three million dollars ago, and well....I'm still here and still rakin' in the dough.



You do save a lot of money by using egg cartons  instead of storage cabinets. Now I see you are saving money by rowing your yacht instead of using fuel


----------

